# Paraguay - One photo per day



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Monday Walls (Salto del Monday)*
It's 10 km from _Ciudad del Este_, the capital city of the _Alto Paraná Department_.


----------



## Alchemist256 (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn, I HAVE to visit Paraguay...


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Alchemist256 said:


> Damn, I HAVE to visit Paraguay...


U HAVE to!


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Great view from the Cerro Akaty (Akaty Hill), in Colonia Independencia, Guairá Department*


----------



## iL_Paragua (Jan 18, 2008)

*a pic by me *










From the South of Paraguay, Department of Itapua, City of Jesus de Tavarangue.










Paraguay, tierra del agua, land of water


----------



## CeciPy (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice image, Paragua!!!


----------



## CeciPy (Mar 4, 2007)

Six million:











This picture was taken in the national highway Nº 2, near of Ciudad del Este, Capital city of Alto Paraná.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

iL_Paragua said:


> From the South of Paraguay, Department of Itapua, City of Jesus de Tavarangue.


Jesus de Tavarangue has a lot to show! Great pic!


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice sunflowers Ceci!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Monday Walls's photo transmits a lot of force, very pretty. Marcetw thank you very much for sharing it. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

what a strong waterfalls


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Sunflowers!!*

Since Ceci posted the sunflowers I'm going to post it too.. This pic was taken near my town, San Ignacio, in the Misiones Department!! hope u like it!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice!!*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

iL_Paragua said:


> From the South of Paraguay, Department of Itapua, City of Jesus de Tavarangue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
great pic @iL_Paragua kay:


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*San Roque González de Santa Cruz Bridge*
Encarnación, Itapúa Department


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The photo is really beautiful. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## CeciPy (Mar 4, 2007)

A picture by me:

This building can be seen in the downtown of Asunción, Capital of Paraguay.


----------



## rick1990go (Mar 5, 2009)

Paraguay is so ugly country hno:hno:

sorry, pero no hay nada que presentar, todo feo


----------



## CeciPy (Mar 4, 2007)

^^

Bueno, en ese caso no entres a comentar, muy patético de tu parte...

By the way, you should learn a little bit of english, before trying to write it, you dumb troll...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful paraguay... that sunflower field is beautiful!!! I want to visit soon!! :happy:


----------



## CeciPy (Mar 4, 2007)

^^

And you will be most wellcome, when you decide to!


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a great photo Ceci.. I really like it! when I saw this pic in the other thread I wanted to post here, but I was waiting you to do it.. and u did it


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

_*Cerro Memby*_ (Memby Hill) and the National Route 7










Located in the _Concepción Department _


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Palacio de los López* (Presidential Palace)
In the capital district


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the backgroud... whewwww....:cheers:



marcetw said:


> _*Cerro Memby*_ (Memby Hill) and the National Route 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

the highway is breathtaking.... 



marcetw said:


> _*Cerro Memby*_ (Memby Hill) and the National Route 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

those tepuis remind me of the department of Guainia in western colombia, we have lots of those beautiful sigths.. 

cheers Paraguay..gosh what lovely country!


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for your nice comments guys!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cerro Memby is very impressive and nice. Regards.*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

marcetw said:


> Thanks for your nice comments guys!


marcetw, i wanna discover many special paraguayan places in your thread, ok??
Paraguay is an undiscover land! It's good to see an thread like yours here!!
Sudamerica eres una!! Gracias desde mi brasil muy querido!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Paraguay is really awesome country, great pics :cheers:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

marcetw said:


> *Monday Walls (Salto del Monday)*
> It's 10 km from _Ciudad del Este_, the capital city of the _Alto Paraná Department_.



Una fotografía impresionante, realmente se puede sentir el ensordecedor sonido del agua al caer con esa fuerza y desde tamaña altura.


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

An amazing old house in the capital city, Asunción.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Es una construcción muy bella y de arquitéctura valiosa. Saludos.*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

y cual fue su uso? realmente hay que cuidar todo el valor arquitectonico...hermosisima la casa


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Esa cascada esta rebuena , uno debe sentirse relajado a pesar del sonido del agua con lo precioso de la naturaleza .


----------



## Jean Andrade (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda casa, gracias.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

amazing pics from Paraguay, thanks for sharing. 



this pic shows an eye-opening scene, reminding me of N.America's counterpart.



marcetw said:


> _*Cerro Memby*_ (Memby Hill) and the National Route 7


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

an interesting story :

do u know the fact that Paraguay is at antipode postion against Korea on the earth? 
I mean if I'm digging the earth from here, break through the core of the earth, and I'll fall out of somewhere in Paraguay


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> an interesting story :
> 
> do u know the fact that Paraguay is at antipode postion against Korea on the earth?
> I mean if I'm digging the earth from here, break through the core of the earth, and I'll fall out of somewhere in Paraguay


I thought it was Taiwan! are u sure?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

indeed!


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*A moque in Encarnación*
Encarnación, Itapúa Department


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

nice picture of the sunset, looks like fire!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Ñacunday Walls (Saltos Ñacunday)*
_Alto Paraná Department_.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Espectacular paisaje, tiene mucha fuerza. Saludos.*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
yes, indeed


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Chaco Paraguayo*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow that immensity. Regards.*


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

_*Laguna Blanca*_










Located in _San Pedro Department _


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
wow..lovely place


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

nice


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*San Lorenzo Church*
San Lorenzo is the third biggest city in Paraguay, located in the Central Department and it's part of the Asunción Metropolitan Area


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

¡Qué curiosa iglesia la de San Lorenzo, no se parece a nada que haya visto antes!.


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

me gusta mucho como la iglesia se une al cielo por sus colores


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Mist in Asunción!*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Me encantó esa foto de Asunción. Saludos.*


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*One more of the capital city!*

*Aerial View of Asunción*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Fantastic!:cheers:


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Basilica of Caacupé*
Caacupé, Cordillera Department


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

I already said that all the pics that I post here are not mine.. I just found those pics on the web.. If I know who's pic is I'll let u know the credit..


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Some statues in Asunción..
:lol:


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*-2 Degrees in Ciudad del Este*
_Alto Paraná Department_.


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Cold days in Paraguay*
Encarnación, Itapúa Department


----------



## Good_boy (Jun 13, 2009)

*CHURCH OF YAGUARON*

It's a Franciscan church built around 1752~1775 by monks and indigenous people...

As you can see, it's a very simple building seen from the outside... This changes radically once you get into this beautiful church...

[img=http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/4300/iglesiayaguaronfrenteca.th.png]


[img=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8463/atgaaabjozfr5wm8wrsoanz.th.jpg]


[img=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4893/p10101481.th.jpg]


[img=http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/7099/2625999340db1e4358121.th.jpg]


[img=http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/399/atgaaac8uruzjfhbtcsxqma.th.jpg]


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I know a stunningly beautiful woman from Paraguay, and I was happy to tell her I saw some wonderful photos of her country!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful Paraguay


----------



## _clarita (Jul 25, 2009)

Palacio de López por la noche (The Presidential Palace at night) in Asunción


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

muy bonito


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

buena foto de noche


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Cerro Lambaré*


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

*Asuncion*


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## NANO93 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Asuncion!!*

]


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Magnificent country. Magnificent people.


----------



## NANO93 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Ciudad Del Este!!*

^^[/


----------



## NANO93 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Estadio de los Defensores del Chaco, Asuncion*


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Nice pix, I guess Paraguay is a friendly country, very known in Brazil for sales and music, thank you! 
Is sad dont have a beach next door?


----------



## iL_Paragua (Jan 18, 2008)

YEAH!!!


----------



## iL_Paragua (Jan 18, 2008)

but we have BRAZIL!!!!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

iL_Paragua said:


> but we have BRAZIL!!!!


:lol: nice, we brazilians love to receive new people!!
Did you come to some brazilian beach, what? Is easy to entry in Brasil?


----------



## iL_Paragua (Jan 18, 2008)

last time in 2005 (to the beaches) always to Santa Catarina´s coast.... but in Sao Paulo in july 2009.
It is easy to go to Brazil thru the border CDE/Foz!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Preciosas fotos de un precioso país 


¡Guay del Paraguay! en España sería como ¡Qué Chevere!"

Gracias por compartir las fotos


----------



## Long_mane (Dec 12, 2009)

marcetw said:


> *Monday Walls (Salto del Monday)*
> It's 10 km from _Ciudad del Este_, the capital city of the _Alto Paraná Department_.


:shocked::shocked:

Holy .... so beautiful!.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

iL_Paragua said:


> last time in 2005 (to the beaches) always to Santa Catarina´s coast.... but in Sao Paulo in july 2009.
> It is easy to go to Brazil thru the border CDE/Foz!


I didnt know about it, I thought CDE/Foz were just free to shopping, and didnt guess to entry in Brazil wont be so easy :lol:

People from Paraguay prefer get a trip to Argentina or Brazil ?


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

i like very much the monday walls, but i think is a little dangerous


----------



## NANO93 (Dec 3, 2009)

Villarrica, Departamento del Guaira


----------



## Italo Baudo (Dec 7, 2010)

*Un poco tarde... pero lo mismo... *



CeciPy said:


> ^^
> 
> Bueno, en ese caso no entres a comentar, muy patético de tu parte...
> 
> By the way, you should learn a little bit of english, before trying to write it, you dumb troll...


Very good reply to that .... as you said... dumb troll indeed.. jeje! Thank you so much... I love Paraguay myself and am annoyed when somebody who doesn't know the country well, makes comments like that.

And last but by any means least... your photographs are stunning!!! You have an incredible eye... many thanks for sharing!

Italo Baudo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

NANO93 said:


> Villarrica, Departamento del Guaira




nice church....


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*This is Paraguay Country unknown to many*

*














*
Population: 6.500.000.

Capital: Asuncion City


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Dunas Yacyreta*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

City Aregua


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Beach Carmen del Parana


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Carmen del Parana


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

San Bernardino


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Pedro Juan Caballero city


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Lambare City


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Ypacarai Lagoon


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

I know Paraguay from football.


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah...most known for its football.


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Ciudad del Este City


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Let us know more about this beautiful country in detail. The urban, the village, the food, the lifestyle, the culture and many more.


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah .... The Capital of the Country, has a population of less than 700,000 peoples, but agglomerates over 2,500,000 people, with its metropolitan area ...


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

ASUNCION


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Asuncion Architecture


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread on Paraguay, great photos....:cheers:


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Tanks...


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

The Amambay Nature..


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Festival de Tañarandy*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Ciudad del Este - City


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Ruinas Jesuiticas de TRinidad


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Luque City


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Asuncion- Iglesia Santisima Trinidad


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Ciudad del Este - Parana Country


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Encarnacion City


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Amambay Nature


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Cabaña Itakua


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice pics and places! thanks for sharing


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Asuncion - Panteon Nacional the Heroes...


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Lagoon Ita..


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Asuncion City*


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Asuncion city is beatiful !!!


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Asuncion is very photogenic, i love it.


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah..Asuncion is very elegance and photogenic.. tanks guys..


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

NEXT...


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*ASUNCION CITY THE NIGHT...NEW CENTER... ABC (ASUNCION BUSINESS CENTER)*


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Asuncion.


puerto de asunción por svmma, en Flickr


DSC_0111 por morandonamochila, en Flickr


Asunción por stefanos-, en Flickr


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

TANKS your colaborations YEN..


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Culture Japan..Asuncion
*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Luque City


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Alto Parana..
*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

San Cosme y Damian Dunas Yacyreta...


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Guaira*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Salto del Guaira*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*River Apa*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Canindeyu*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Salto Cristal*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Amambay Nature


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Great pics of Paraguay, thanks for sharing. :cheers2:


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

maniacoargento said:


> Great pics of Paraguay, thanks for sharing. :cheers2:


 thanks for the visit


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Timane River..


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Ayolas


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

ricardito_pjc said:


> *Culture Japan..Asuncion
> *


Spectacular Japanese traditional house especially in white color. Very beautiful. How big is Japanese population in Paraguay?


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, Asian culture in Paraguay is highly concentrated in the east and north. Among Asian and Descendants could infer that Japanese people would have about 8,000


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Cardozo, Tacuara :banana: 
Benfica :cheers: 
Paraguay :cheers:


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

lol I like Benfica..


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

kay: I like Larissa Riquelme :lol:

And I like Paraguay, it's a simple but nice country


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks, please post more photo.


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Cbr Domes said:


> kay: I like Larissa Riquelme :lol:
> 
> And I like Paraguay, it's a simple but nice country


She is so sexy... but she no is beauty P araguayan 

Thanks for visiting friend! :cheers:


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok Khoojyh....lol

Encarnación City..


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Encarnacion Beach...*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Asuncion City*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lopez Palace*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Bank Fomento*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Teatro Ignacio Pane - Asuncion City*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Asuncion City*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ayfra Tower - Asuncion*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Asuncion*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Asuncion Street..*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Bank BBVA - Asuncion*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lambaré City*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*Asunción City...*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*The Heart of South America - PARAGUAY*

*PARAGUAY​*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Photography: SENATUR


----------

